# What to do with pears?



## InTownForNow (Oct 16, 2008)

Just got some from a neighbors tonight, I would like to do something with them besides just plain pears. I have a recipe for cinnamon pears in apple juice, but does anyone have a favorite recipe using pears? 
thanks, 
InTown


----------



## netskyblue (Jul 25, 2012)

You can make pear sauce (like apple sauce): Pear Sauce Recipe - How to Make Pear Sauce


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

pear butter is yummy. I canned my pears with some almond flavoring, it was delicious!


----------



## happybluebird (Aug 23, 2005)

I just followed the ball recipe for pears using the lightest syrup. Wonderful. You can always make them into a pear crisp after you open them if you want. That was my plan, but they are just so darn good by themselves I haven't done it.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Just becareful- Pears are the ONLY fruit that doesn't ripen on the tree! Pick them then let them sit in a cool place until they are a little soft by the stem- I did a lot of research on pears to can since I got 6 bushels of Seckel Pears from a friend last year


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Pear Preserves is my favorite.
I don't have a recipe.

Peel, slice/chop and cover with sugar overnight. Cook to translucent loose syrup with your preference of spice and a splash of lemon juice.
I use a tiny bit of cinnamon and a tiny bit of Chinese Five Spice.
Process like jelly in water bath.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Dehydrate for snacks.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Poached pears , in sherry with vanilla and lemon zest . Good by themselves or over ice cream or pound cake .


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

apple-pear sauce is significantly tastier than apple sauce, any day of the week.

I made a bunch of picked pears - recipe from 'Joy of Canning' - kinda like a light sugar syrup with some vinegar in it, cloves, stick of cinnamon. We loved those! Also canned a bunch of pears in light syrup - toss up whether we all prefered the sweet or the pickled for desert. both disappeared with happy smiles all around.


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

super simple desert: peel and core ripe pears, cut in half. Lightly butter a glass baking dish, lay pears in dish, single layer, cut side down. Pour half & half (or coconut milk for those of us who are dairy free) over the pears till milk reaches about 1" deep in pan. Sprinkle pears with brown sugar, dot with butter if you feel like it. You can add a TB of brandy to cream if you feel like it. Bake at 350 degrees till ever so slightly browned on top, perhaps 30-40 minutes. 

Deceptively wonderful and delicious!


----------



## imthedude (Jun 7, 2011)

poached whole in a pan (not a preserved pear)
pear jam/preserves
pear sauce (just like applesauce)
combine with apples to make pie filling

we love them a lot of ways, but honestly i think my favorite pear is one that is so ripe the juice runs down your chin when you bite into it.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Pear Conserve

4 cups of peeled, cored and finely chopped pear
(the type of hand chopper often used for onions worked great for this)
1/4 cup chopped, candied cherries
1/2 orange (juice and rind)
1 box fruit pectin
5 1/2 cups sugar
1 tsp cinnamon
1/2 tsp nutmeg

Prepare and measure the pears into a large saucepan. (If there is little juice, add 1/4 cup of water.)
Squeeze the juice out of the orange and into the pears in the saucepan.
Grate or zest the orange's peel into the mixture. Add the chopped cherries, spices and pectin and heat to boiling, stirring constantly.
Add the sugar and stir until sugar is dissolved. Stir constantly to prevent scorching.
Cook to a full rolling boil. Boil one minute, stirring constantly. Remove from heat. Stir and skim off foam for 5 minutes. 
Ladle into hot sterilized jars. Clean jar rims carefully, put on lids and turn upside down for twenty minutes to aid the sealing process. 
Return to upright position, tighten lids and check for seal as the jars cool.


----------



## Feisty Farm (Apr 10, 2012)

Spiced pear preserves! Make a regular pear preserve and add 1 1/2 tsp of pumpkin pie spice. Amazing!


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

Pear Honey---awesome stuff on fresh biscuits!


----------



## jennytw (Aug 7, 2009)

Pear honey? Hmmmm... will you share the recipe, please?


----------



## AJohnston (Aug 17, 2012)

We make Pear Preserves and Pear Jelly for our pear harvest most years. There was one time that we got such a big harvest that our freezers were litterally full of preserves for over a year. We couldn't get rid of the preserves fast enough, even with us giving them away to friends and family. (As well as the family ferrier, who I swear recieved at least 6 tins from us.) Drying them is also a really yummy treat... And any of the ones that get a little too ripe, we toss to the horses, who love them, even when they are kinda icky.


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

Pear Honey

6 - 8 cups finely chopped pears
1 (20 oz.) can crushed pineapple
6 c. sugar
1 T. lemon juice
1/3 c. water
1 (14 oz.) bag shredded coconut 
Peel pears and remove seeds. Chop pears in a food processor until very fine.
Mix with lemon juice and 1/3 c. water. Cook in heavy saucepan until pears are very tender.
Add coconut, pineapple and sugar. Stir often, will stick easily.
Cook until pear honey is thick. Pour into hot, sterilized jars.
Adjust lids and bands. Process in hot water bath for 10 minutes.

Some people don't add the coconut but I think it taste better with it. It is optional though. 

Pear Honey is one of our favorites around here


----------



## jennytw (Aug 7, 2009)

Does pear honey have the consistancy of regular honey? Do you use it like regular honey? I am very intrigued:happy2:


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

Its thick like honey but doesnt have the pucker you get from honey after eating a spoonful--if that makes sense. I can eat it straight out of the jar..lol It is very rich though, great on hot buscuits and good to make a sandwich with it and PB. 

If you were close I would give you a jar. It is jam so I dont think you could use it like honey as far sweetened items or cooking with it.


----------



## happydog (May 7, 2008)

Vickie44 said:


> Poached pears , in sherry with vanilla and lemon zest . Good by themselves or over ice cream or pound cake .


Someone just gifted me with a bottle of cream sherry. Is this something you could make with canned pears? I'll be canning pears next month. I don't guess you could can them in the sherry?


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

there's always pear wine . . . .(yumyumyumyum)


----------

